# Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln



## J0gger (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Anglerfreunde!

Ich fahre demnächst nach Kroatien, wahrscheinlich nähe Porec und wollte mich noch etwas fürs Angeln schlau machen.

Mit den Preisen, Köder, Montage und Angelscheinen habe ich mich schon schlau gemacht.

Jedoch eine Frage: Darf man die gefangenn Fische vom Ufer aus behalten? Wenn ja wieviele (kg)?

Besteht die Möglichkeit an Bootstouren teilzunehmen oder ein Boot zu mieten?

Besitze keinen Bootsführerschein oder so.


Würde mich auf Antworten freuen:m


J0gger#h


----------



## Smallgame (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Natürlich darfst du den gefangenen Fisch auch behalten.
Davon mal abgesehen habe ich noch NIE gehört das Angler in der Urlaubszeit welche vom Festland eine Angel benutzen kontrolliert werden.
Auf der sicheren Seite bist du auf jeden Fall mit einer Angelerlaubnis. (Will dich ja hier nicht zur Wilderei verführen).
Bootstouren werden dort sehr häufig angeboten. Wenn du damit an Proffessionelle Big Game Charterboote meinst. Diese Ausflüge sind aber sehr kostspielig und der gefangene Fisch gehört denn dem Skipper. Ebenso ist das Boote mieten sehr teuer.
Die kostengünstigste Methode ist es (vorrausgesetzt man ist ein aufgeschlossener und kontkaktfreudiger Mensch) dort Einheimische kennenzulernen welche einem mitnehmen zum fischen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist es schon hier im Vorfeld bei der Unterkunftssuche  schon gezielt nach Angeboten zu suchen wo ein kleines Boot schon mit in dem Mietpreis enthalten ist.


----------



## J0gger (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Hallo!|wavey:

Danke für deine Antwort!

Wenn ich so ein Angebot mit Boot erwischen würde, wie wäre es dann mit dem Bootsführerschein.

So etwas besitze ich nicht....

Was darf ich als Laie sozusagen dann "lenken"?

Dankeschön#h


----------



## pangea (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen habe ich noch NIE gehört das Angler in der Urlaubszeit welche vom Festland eine Angel benutzen kontrolliert werden.
> .


Hallo

Dann hörst du es jetzt !
Ich war im Hafen von Alt Savudrija unterwegs und da sind sie mit einem Schnellboot gekommen ( 4 bewaffnete Polizisten ) und haben kontrolliert und waren sichtlich enttäuscht, als ich eine Lizenz hatte.


Behalten darf man seine Fänge, wenn mal etwas dabei ist, was die Mindestfanglängen überschreitet.

Grüsse aus Graz
Georg


----------



## Smallgame (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Ja, geb ich dir recht! Nur weil ich das noch nicht erlebt habe, heisst das nicht zwangsläufig das es keine Kontrollen gibt.
@ Jogger 
In Kroatien benötigst du für jedes motorisierte Boot ein Sportbootführerschein. In Deutschland hingegen darf  ein Boot  mit einem Ausenborder bis 5PS ohne Schein geführt werden. (Falls sie das nicht schon geändert haben) Der deutsche Bootführerschein ist in Kroatien gültig.
An dieser Stelle werd ich mich jetzt nicht äußern zu Kontrollen


----------



## J0gger (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Hallo!

Okay dann muss ich wohl auf Schlauch- oder Trettboot umsteigen

Kennst du viell. gute Internetseiten, wo man appartments, bungalows o.ä. buchen kann?

Dankeschön|wavey:

J0gger


----------



## alexxx (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Tach Leute,

kann es sein das es regionale Unterschiede bei der Lizenzpflicht gibt? Komme nämlich gerade zurück, war im Raum Dubrovnic unterwegs. Dort war es so, das mir im Angelladen versichert wurde das man vom Ufer aus keine Lizenz benötigt. Die gleiche Aussage kam auch von einem WaPo der in der Nachbarschaft wohnte. Als ich dann in der Touristinfo nachfragte, meinte die nette Dame nach einigen Telefonaten (Lizenzen waren Ihr unbekannt), ja, es gebe Lizenzen für das Fischen vom Boot und ich sollte mich mit einem Ivan auf einem Parkplatz in Dubrovnic treffen. Wie jetzt, Lizenzen auf'm Parkplatz? Kam mir alles dubios vor und so habe ich es beim hauptsächlich nächtlichen Uferangeln belassen. Das einzige mal am Tage fur auch ein Polizeiboot nahe an mir vorbei ohne jedoch von mir Notiz zu nehmen. Alles nur Zufall oder gibt es wirklich Unterschiede?

P.S.: Fänge beim Nachtangeln: Muränen die wild umherschnappen; Braune Dorschähnliche Fische deren Namen ich nicht weiß aber gut schmecken; viele kleine Conger mit der Chance auf große (bester war ca. 130 cm, armdick und verdammt kämpferisch)

a.


----------



## zulu (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Tag alexxx

Vom gesetz her gibt es natürlich keinen unterschied zwischen nord und süd

 nur in einigen gebieten wo  hauptsächlich deutsche urlaub machen sind da schlafende hunde geweckt worden

selber schuld wenn immer wieder laut gerufen wird ....

Hilfe ! wo bekomme ich einen ANGELSCHEIN ??????

Dann wacht auch der müdeste beamte auf und wittert ein zig-millionengeschäft für die zukunft ..

Die* zukunft*....

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

 jedes boot mit einer angel , bzw. schnur und haken an bord ....

 jedes tourikind mit stock, schnur und haken in der hand...

 muß eine lizenz kaufen.

ganz besonderes vorbild muß der vater sein, der mit seinen 3 jungs die 4 neuerworbenen aldischnäppchen ausprobieren möchte .... 4 lizenzen sind dann fällig ... ein erwachsenen und drei jugendscheine macht dann..... wieviel kuna ????
das ist ja doppelt so viel wie die 4 ruten gekostet haben...

die 30 schonmasse sind unbedingt zu beachten ...
welcher fisch ist denn das ????

untermaßige fische sind schonend ab zu haken  und  sofort zurück zu setzen....geht nicht der piekt doch....

Fangmeng pro tag max. 5 kg  |muahah:


macht 300 kuna für *eine* lizenz für 14 tage.... da lohnt sich doch der Verwaltungsaufwand.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

gefangen wird eh so gut wie nichts verwertbares, das ist tatsache


die leckeren kleinen dorsche sind vermutlich gabeldorsche
heißen in kroatien tabinja , die barteln sind  Yförmig...

conger (ugur) 130 cm... super, die haben ganz schön power
das beste fleisch ist in dem ersten drittel vom fisch , hinter dem kopf ... als steak in der pfanne, oder für die suppe.. sehr gut
draußen in der adria werden sie nicht selten über 30 kg

muränen....schade, die schlucken fast immer und quälen sich so... schwer vom haken zu lösen... am besten abschneiden..
das sind zähe fische die gut mit einem piercing leben können

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Kann man Muränen nicht auch essen? 
Zu den Lizenzen triffst du voll ins schwarze. Eigentlich ist das großer Schwachsinn und als Urlauber kauft sich ja keiner die Lizenzen für nen paar Aquarienfischlein. Leider ermutigt das dann viele Leute wohl zum Schwarzangeln...


----------



## Smallgame (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kann man Muränen nicht auch essen?
> Zu den Lizenzen triffst du voll ins schwarze. Eigentlich ist das großer Schwachsinn und als Urlauber kauft sich ja keiner die Lizenzen für nen paar Aquarienfischlein. Leider ermutigt das dann viele Leute wohl zum Schwarzangeln...



Muränen essen ist eine riskante Sache man kann sich vergiften am Blut der Muräne bei falscher Zubereitung.  Außerdem bietet die Adria schmackhafteres in Hülle und Fülle.

@alexxx
Das ist typisch für Kroatien keiner weiß genau wie die Gesetzgebung lautet, man bekommt schnell eine Falschinformation welche den Polizisten denn wenig interessiert. Und ein Ivan ist denn schnell zur Stelle mit irgendwelchen Pseudo-Lizenzen am Parkplatz. Die korrekte Anlaufstelle um sichere Auskünfte zu erhalten ist die Hafenmeisterei. 
Ich lese oft in kroatischen Anglerforen das Angler welche normal von der Küste aus angeln, und das mitten in der Touristensaison eigentlich nie kontrolliert werden.
Persönlich denke ich das Kontrollen wenn sie denn stattfinden, ein privileg der Touristen ist.
Traurig, aber schein so zu sein.


----------



## alexxx (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

@zulu: Klar ist, wer laut nachfragt bekommt auch viele Antworten, aber was ist die alternative? Nachdem Du überall zu lesen bekommst, das Unwissenheit auch in Kroatien nicht vor Strafe schützt, ist für unsereiner das Angelgeschäft bzw. die Touri-info nunmal die erste Anlaufstelle. Mann will ja entspannen und nicht ständig Ausschau halten ob das Boot da vorne vielleicht von der Polizei ist.
Ich werde auf alle Fälle das nächste mal Ivan aufsuchen und mir die ganze Sache anschauen, am Ende ist es vielleicht gar nicht dubios, sondern einfach eine etwas lockerere Art der Lizenzvergabe :m

@all: also bei den Muränen kann ich nur zustimmen, das beste ist abschneiden! die viecher schnappen richtig umsich, letztes jahr hat sich eine am eigenen schwanz verbissen! sah irgendwie ganz lustig aus, möchte aber nicht meine finger dazwischen haben. habe aus diesem grund dieses jahr extra keine hochwertigen haken genommen, sind ja auch nur muränen
noch was zu den congern: haben nach der ersten fangnacht zwei stück die so um die 70-75 cm waren auf den grill gelegt und kann deshalb zulu nur zustimmen. geschmacklich interessant, würde sogar sagen gut, aber bis auf das erwähnte stück hinter dem kopf nicht vernünftig essbar. selten so viele feine gräten auf so engen raum gesehen. denke das es ab 1 mtr. fischgröße erträglicher wird, da die dann unheimlich dick werden.

a.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Tja dann kann man sie wohl eher nicht essen. Aber ein Aal hat ja auch giftiges Blut und das ist hitzeinstabil. Aber ich würde ja auch eine Dorade diesem wendigen Schlangengefischs vorziehen. 
Ich hab noch nie eine Muräne oder einen Conger gefangen oder gegessen. Lohnt sich das denn? Ich hab mal im Fernsehen gesehn das die Viecher erst total vorsichtig beissen und dann sofort im Felsen sitzen. Und da die Viecher ja auch Kraft haben, was nehmt ihr denn dann fürn Tackle???


----------



## zulu (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kann man Muränen nicht auch essen?
> 
> Kanns du , darfst du auch... aber ... schau dir eine muräne an... so tapfer , so häßlich... lass sie einfach leben
> betrachte den fang als unfall
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Wir zitieren unser allseits beliebtes Wikipedia: "Im alten Rom war die Mittelmeer-Muräne ein in großen Stückzahlen gehaltener und besonders geschätzter Speisefisch."
Wie ich bereits schrieb ich kann mir auch echt was tolleres vorstellen. 
Zulu fangt ihr in Kroatien auch Petersfisch???


----------



## zulu (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> fangt ihr in Kroatien auch Petersfisch???


 
natürlich!!! die gibt es überall in europa, afrika, asien , australien, neuseeland usw.

das bedeutet:

viele jahre arbeit , erfahrung und einsatz sprich....

geld...

google mal wie kompliziert es ist diese teuren fische zu fangen....

Das kilo kostet im moment zwischen 30 und 50 € 
das nicht weil sie selten sind, sondern weil nicht einfach zu fangen.


alles klar ?

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Na das sie so teuer sind weiß ich ja. Sind aber auch dazu noch verdammt lecker. 
Ich wollte ja nur mal wissen in wie weit das eine Beifangspezies ist oder ob man wirklich gezielt drauf fischen kann. 
Hats bei dir denn schon geklappt? Du scheinst ja Ahnung zu haben. Ich war zwar noch nicht in Kroatien, aber hab schon viel drüber gelesen und es unterscheidet sich ja nur ansatzweise von der Angelei in Spanien. Irgendwann statte ich auch der Adria mal einen Besuch ab...


----------



## Smallgame (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Petersfisch ist wirklich extrem schwer zu fangen. Ich versuche das schon mehrere Jahre mit  Kalamari schleppen noch kein Erfolg. Wenn wir Netze auslegen haben wir hingegen häufiger ein Exemplar und den meistens leider angefressen.
Muräne und Conger kann man kulinarisch überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Der Conger ist ein ganz hervorragender Speisefisch
besonders in der kroatischen Form der Bujabaise (Brudet)


----------



## zulu (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Es gibt da so einige tricks und geheimnisse, die man wissen muss um diesen fisch gezielt mit erfolg zu befischen.
Ich habe mich da jetzt ganz gut eingearbeitet, aber wie gesagt, es war ein langer weg.

Die fanggründe liegen in der adria vor den kornaten 18 bis 20 sm vom festland entfernt..... rechne mal nach was man da allein an sprit verballert bis man dort draussen ist

Ein bis drei fische am tag sind möglich.

Das wichtigste ist ein lebender köderfisch !

peter mag einfach nichts totes essen

Den richtigen köder muß man zuerst fangen , und das ist schon eine kunst für sich die stundenlang dauern kann.

Neuseeländische und asiatische profis schneiden dem köder eine brustflosse ab, damit der

köder sich unnatürlich verhält

das scheint beim st. peter wichtig zu sein.

Ich bin der meinung ein am haken hängender lebender köderfisch verhält sich unnatürlich genug

ich verwende feindrähtige G-karpfenhaken größe 1 oder 2
vorfach max 50 er mono , das am paternoster einen m über grund

fangtiefe ist 100 bis 150 m

 stockdunkel und saukalt da unten

aber da lebt er

der kovac (kowatsch) oder sampjer wie man ihn in kroatien nennt

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Poste doch mal Fotos wenn du welche gemacht hast! Das man sie mit lebendem Köder fängt hab ich auch schon gehört. 
Aber das es in der Tat so aufwenidg ist! Hammer! 
Ich hab gelesen das 60% des Fisches Kopf und Flossen sind also kommt da ja auch nicht grad viel rum. 
Da man bei uns in Spanien in die Auktionshalle vom Hafen rein kann um zu gucken weis ich das die Händler die alle ab 30€ je nach Größe auch mehr kaufen, und ein Thunfisch für 5€ weggeht. Also je kilo. Die St Pierres landen dann alle immer in einem Edelrestaurant im Hafen wo sie in einer Kühltruhe zu begutachten sind. Ich will nicht wissen was da das essen eines Petersfisches kostet


----------



## Smallgame (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Hallo Zulu, das ist mal schön mit einen Kovac-spezialisten zu sprechen.
Vielleicht verrätst du mir ein paar Tricks.
Gezielt fische ich nur auf Goldbrassen und Zahnbrassen.
Bei der Zahnbrassenmethode mit Tintenfisch schleppen hab ich noch keinen Petersfisch gefangen. Ich angle  vor dem Kornaten(vom Festland aus betrachtet). Soweit rausfahren wie du kann ich mit meinem kleinem Boot leider nicht. Gefangen hab ich sie bisher mit Netzen, manchmal mit Parangal (langleinen) speziell für Goldbrassen angefertigt, wenig Haken alles Monofile Schnur, 30 Haken, grad mal 50 Meter lang, und zwei Stück sind mir in die Selbstfänger (samice oder samolovke genannt) geraten.
Soweit ich mich erinnere waren die damals mit Seegurke als Köder bestückt. Kann aber auch Wurm oder Sardine gewesen sein. Soweit zu den Erfolgen die ich auf diesen Gebiet aufweisen kann.
Welchen Köderfisch benutzt du? Bugva? Sardine?
Müssen die wirklich noch leben? (ich angle nicht mit Lebendköder ausnahme lebende Kalamari für Zahnbrassen)
Alle meine gefangenen Exemplare waren in einer Tiefe von 10- 25 Meter bei den Netzen ca 40 Meter Tiefe.
Auf welchen Terrain beangelst du den Fisch? Einfach im offenen Meer??
Ich hätte schon lust mal ganz gezielt auf Petersfisch zu angeln


----------



## alexxx (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Kann leider nur was zum Congerangel beitragen: 

Kräftige Rute mit mind.100 WG, 40er Mono ist denkt ich ausreichend und als Vorfach sehr kräftiges Hardmono. Normales Mono hat immer wieder zu Abrissen geführt. 
Als Köder haben sich kleine (7-15 cm) lebende Fischchen als am fängisten herrausgestellt. Ein kleier Auftriebskörper ähnlich wie beim Wallerfischen schadet nicht. Bisse gab es aber auch auf alles andere ( Fischstücke, Calamaris, Innereien), aber eben weniger und von kleineren Exemplaren. 
Die Bisse kommen tatsächlich ziemlich vorsichtig und lassen keinerlei Schluss auf die Größe des gegenüber zu. Oft ist es ein rumgezuppel, ohne richtigen Run. Also nicht unbedingt darauf warten, sonst hat er den Haken meist schon tief im Schlund. Schneller Anschlag hat sich als bessere Methode erwiesen. Meist merkt man sofort ob er hängt und dann ist grobes schnelles Pumpen angesagt, da sowohl Conger als auch Muräne sich wirklich schnell festsetzen und dann hat man meist verloren.
Ist ein bisschen "Grobmotoriker-Angeln", macht aber trotzdem Spass, da bei guten Verhältnissen die Bisse im 20 minuten Takt kommen.

A.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Gut vllt probier ich das mal aus. Dann werde ich mal eine Brandungsrute missbrauchen. Hab sonst ziemlich auf spinnen umgestellt grade. 
Ist das Congerangeln denn überall, also eigentlich speziell in Spanien, auch so gut wie in der Adria?
Was hab ich hier bloß angestoßen mit meinem Petersfisch...
Smallgame bist du Berufsfischer? Wenn du schon mit Langleinen und Netzen fischst.


----------



## zulu (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*




Smallgame schrieb:


> Welchen Köderfisch benutzt du? Bugva? Sardine?





Smallgame schrieb:


> Kleine bugva oder gaune sind nicht schlecht am liebsten nehme ich allerdings kleine okan oder auch arbun.
> Wo kleine okan sind , da ist auch kovac, die frisst er sehr gerne.
> 
> Müssen die wirklich noch leben? (ich angle nicht mit Lebendköder ausnahme lebende Kalamari für Zahnbrassen)
> ...




wird ja sicher im august was mit einem treffen, ich komme wegen den crv sowieso zu dir
 vielleicht finden wir dann die zeit etwas zusammen zu machen 


|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Smallgame (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Gut vllt probier ich das mal aus. Dann werde ich mal eine Brandungsrute missbrauchen. Hab sonst ziemlich auf spinnen umgestellt grade.
> Ist das Congerangeln denn überall, also eigentlich speziell in Spanien, auch so gut wie in der Adria?
> Was hab ich hier bloß angestoßen mit meinem Petersfisch...
> Smallgame bist du Berufsfischer? Wenn du schon mit Langleinen und Netzen fischst.



Nein natürlich nicht. Ich lebe und arbeite hier in Deutschland.
Ich bin dort geboren und stamme aus einer Fischerfamilie.
Kleines Holzboot ein paar Netze, Reusen, Langleinen das hab ich schon als kleines Kind miterlebt mit Opa, Onkel usw.
Heutzutage ist das viel Arbeit und wenig Ertrag. Dennoch hab ich ein faible für das traditionelle Fischen welches mit dem Angelsport wenig zu tun hat.
In den letzten Jahren geh ich eigentlich fast nur noch auf Grillfisch  Hab ich besuch brauch ich vernünftige Goldbrassen auf den Grill 
4 bis 6 Wochen im Jahr leb ich mein Fischertraum aus und denn wieder zurück ins schnöde Alltagsleben


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Hätte ja sein können. Deine Langleinen sind ja auch ziemlich kurze Langleinen. 
Ich finde das Fischen wie es die Fischer dort schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit betreiben übrigens sehr interessant und würde auch gerne mal schaune wie das so betrieben wird. 
Ums mal mit dem zu vergleichen wie es die Katalanen betreiben kann ich auch nur sagen. Viel Arbeit für wenig Ertrag. Die die es machen sind auch eigentlich nur Rentner und welche die es nebenher noch betreiben. Die meisten fischen nachts auf Kalamari. 
Schon wieder so eine interessante Sache  
Es ist ja auch was anderes ob man den Fisch kauft oder selbst fängt! Bei uns kann man fast nur noch Brasse aus AQ kaufen und die sind mit den genialen Wildfängen nicht zu vergleichen. Bei Zuchtbrasse soll mal einer von weissem Fleisch sprechen und fest ist auch was anderes|sagnix
Kannst du mir was zu den Barrakudabeständen im MareMed sagen? Also jetzt deine Erfahrungen. die Barras interessieren mich wahnsinnig und als ich erfahren hab das es sie im MareMed gibt wahr ich sofort Feuer und Flamme. Ich befische zwar nur die costa Brava aber fände es schön wenn du mir was von Spyrhaena spyrhaena in der Adria erzählen könntest.


----------



## Smallgame (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Die von mir mal erwähnten Langleinen sind Speziell für Doraden und Zweibindenbrassen gebunden. Ich hab mir das von Freunden unten abgeschaut. Wenn man es denn schafft, sich nicht total damit zu verheddern denn sind die richtig gut aber wie gesagt braucht das Handling viel Zeit. 
Mit den Richtigen Langleinen sieht das anders aus Die sind aus einer breiten geflochtenen Schnur und die Haken an einem Monofilen Vorfach von 1mm mindestens. Das ist eher für Conger und kleinere Haie je nachdem wo genau man sie auslegt. Das einzige was wirklich einen enormen Fang beschert sind die Selbstfänger (samice) mit Riesenwurm bestückt. Die wiederum sind sowas von verboten das ich mir das nur selten traue und denn nur Nachts.
Und nun zum Barrakuda: ich hab in 40 Jahren dort noch keinen einzigen je gefangen noch gesehen


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Was sind denn das für Selbstfänger? Kenn ich nicht erklär mir das mal bitte.


----------



## Smallgame (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Super Simpel. So 20 Meter Monofile 0,30 bis 0,40er auf eine kleine Styroporspule gewickelt. Einfache Grundmontage mit mittelgroßen Haken und einem Laufblei. Sie werden Nachts auf Grund gelegt, ein Meter zusätzlich noch Schnur geben und festmachen das sich keine Schnur mehr von der Styroporrolle abwickeln kann. Das wird einfach Schwimmen gelassen. Davon etwa 10 - 20 Stück auf die richtigen Positionen verteilen und sie nach etwa 2 bis 3 Stunden wieder suchen gehen. Wenn was drann ist, ist es ein Kapitaler- oder nichts. Aber leider ist das verboten. Erlaubt sind die nur für Berufsfischer. Mir erhellt sich nicht der Grund des Verbotes. Denn genau betrachtet, wäre die Styroporrolle im Boot und würde ich die Sehne mit den Finger halten, wäre das eine einfache Handangel und erlaubt. Wirft man sie ins Meer und sucht sie nach einer Zeit ist das plötzlich ein verbrechen. Vermutlich Berufsfischerlobby die sich durchgesetz hat um sich die besseren Stücke zu sichern.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Ich versteh das jetzt so das es im Prinzip ne Grundangel ist nur ohne Verbindung zur Rute. Heisst also ungefähr wie eine Boje mit Haken. Ist das richtig so? 
Warum fängt denn gerade das die kapitalen?


----------



## Smallgame (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

genau wie eine Boje mit Haken. Man fischt in der Nacht. Es sind nur die großen unterwegs. Grade mit den empfindlichen Wurm der bis auf das Kopfstück schnell von den Winzfischen vom Haken gelöst wird ist das vom Vorteil. Man lässt sie einfach treiben es stört kein Boot keine geräusche nichts.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Naja dann erschließt sich mir auch überhaupt nicht warum das verboten ist...wenn schon dann dürften die Berufsfischer das ja wohol auch nicht.


----------



## Smallgame (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

hab grad in meinem Kroatischen Fischbuch nachgelesen zwecks Barakuda. Den gibts ja doch in der Adria allerdings nur um die Gegend um Dubrovnik herum. Dort ist er gewöhnlich, Andernorts fast unbekannt. Wird etwas über ein Meter lang, ist hervorragend auf dem Grill. Zieht in der Gegend gern ein wenig die Flüsse hoch scheint eine vorliebe für Süsswasser zu haben.
Also wenn du mal an die Adria kommst wird dir vieles gleich erscheinen wie in Spanien. Die Fische etwas kleiner als du es gewohnt sein wirst und Barakudas halt nur in Dubrovnik


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Glaub mir meine gewohnte Fischgröße ist 10cm. 
ICh will erst diesen Sommer in Spanien auf Barrakuda. Ich hab auch schon einen guten Helfer gefunden der mir schon einiges erklärt hat. Ich würde mich auch über ein paar Eindrücke aus Kroatien freuen. 
Barras ziehen wie Meeräschen die Flüsse rauf? Wahrscheinlich nur um die Meeräschen zu fressen. Das war mir bisher unbekannt aber vielleicht sind die kroatischen ja anders als die Hispaniola.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Smallgame du hast doch soviel Ahnung.
Sag mir doch mal was zu Lithognathus marmorys (Marmorbrasse). Die gibts doch garantiert auch bei euch. Haste da auch schonmal drauf geangelt. Oder falls du das eher mit Netzen machst, dann muss Zulu da halt was zu sagen...


----------



## Smallgame (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Der wird bei uns ovcica (Schäfchen) genannt. Das sind so die Fische für die Feinschmecker und Kenner (kulinarisch betrachtet)
Er bevorzugt flacheres Wasser bei 50 Meter und mehr ist er nicht mehr anzutreffen. Man fängt ihn das ganze Jahr über. Am besten aber im Herbst bei Regen und leichtem Wind vor allem wenn der Boden aufgewühlt und das Wasser trübe wird. Die beste Methode ist mit einem Boot in der Nähe von Sandbaggern(Lastkähne welche unterwasser Sand entnehmen) zu fischen. Er hält sich fast ausschließlich auf sandigem Boden auf welchen er nach Nahrung absucht. Würmer und Muscheln sind recht gute Köder.
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist die Zweibindenbrasse Diplodus Vulgaris (hehehe) Das ist ein schlauer Fuchs, wenn es dir gelingt ein größeres Exemplar 0,5 kg - 1 kg am Haken zu bekommen, kannst du dir den Respekt der Fischer sicher sein


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Ja dann bin ich wohl einer von den Feinschmeckern. Aber gerade wegen der Tatsache das sie recht flach vorkommen sindse für die Schleppfischer kaum zu kriegen. Ein antsändiges Exemplar im Laden ist somit echt eine Besonderheit. Einmal hab ich mir diese garnicht so teure Brasse gegönnt und ah ein Traum...
Ich hatte vor die mal gezielt zu beangeln nächsten Urlaub und dachte du kannst mir das jetzt so erklären. 
Planung ist von abends in die Nacht vom Strand aus. Bodenstruktur ist ein kleinerer Sandstrand mit Seegras drumherum und irgendwann kommen auch Felsen aber erst hinterm Seegraas. Beim schnorcheln hab ich schon viele Exemplare gesehen. 
Sandbagger gibts hier nirgendwo und ich hab auch kein Boot aber das sollte doch trotzdem machbar sein. Lässt sich da was mit anfutter machen? Soll ja nicht nur Marmorbrassen anlocken, sondern gerne auch andere Brassen nur lieber keine Petermännchen  Die sollen zwar lecker sein aber ich bin kein so risikofreudiger Mensch. 
Ich pack hier mal ein Googleearth Bild von besagtem Strand rein vielleicht kannste mir was dazu sagen. 
Vielleicht werde ich auch nochmal einen extra Thread dazu eröffnen.
Zu den Zweibindenbrassen, die sind wirklich nicht so einfach zu kriegen. Ich hab mal an einem Tag 2 gute gekriegt, ok keine Kilo fische aber die waren für meine Verhältnisse gut und sind in der Pfanne gelandet, aber sonst hab ich noch keine nennenswerten gekriegt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kroatien Boot & Ufer Angeln*

Hey Leute,

bin grade dabei michein wenig für den Urlaub einzulesen und wollte das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen.
Wir brechen Donnerstag nach HR auf und werden den ersten Halt an den Plitvitzer Seen machen, danach so drei Nächte zwischen Zadar und Split machen und danach für 6 Nächte hier machen: http://www.camping.hr/de/campingplatze/adriatic-orebic
Ist einer von euch in dem Zeitraum dort in der Nähe oder hat ein paar heiße tips für mich?
Haben leider kein Boot oder Brandungsruten zur Verfügung....


----------

